# Off the beaten path



## SteveW (Sep 4, 2015)

So I'm considering adding another species, getting a little more exotic that the usual suspects of leopard, redfoot, Testudo, etc. experience (not that there's anything wrong with that ). Current candidates, in no particular order are Forsten's, pancake, elongated, Home's. 
Any suggestions from those with experience is appreciated. Habitat can be addressed, I'm more interested in which species are more interesting, fragile, active/interactive, etc.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Sep 4, 2015)

My elongata is quite enjoyable. Habitat can be set up very similar to the footed species (although they like even more shelter), and their dawn/dusk activity preference is great for working around my workday. Captive breed, I think they can be quite outgoing and not very fragile (they have a broader tolerated temperature range than the footed species) - wild caught is likely a different story.


----------



## SteveW (Sep 4, 2015)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> My elongata is quite enjoyable. Habitat can be set up very similar to the footed species (although they like even more shelter), and their dawn/dusk activity preference is great for working around my workday. Captive breed, I think they can be quite outgoing and not very fragile (they have a broader tolerated temperature range than the footed species) - wild caught is likely a different story.



Thanks!


----------



## SteveW (Sep 16, 2015)

SteveW said:


> So I'm considering adding another species, getting a little more exotic that the usual suspects of leopard, redfoot, Testudo, etc. experience (not that there's anything wrong with that ). Current candidates, in no particular order are Forsten's, pancake, elongated, Home's.
> Any suggestions from those with experience is appreciated. Habitat can be addressed, I'm more interested in which species are more interesting, fragile, active/interactive, etc.



Here I am, bumping myself 
Anybody have any intel on the the aforementioned species?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2015)

I think @tortadise might have the answers for you.


----------



## SteveW (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## tortadise (Sep 16, 2015)

Yeah all of very cool. Homes can be quite touchy though. Once they're eatablished (if WC) there quite easy. Elongated and forstens are both pretty cool species. If looking to breed either though in the future be warned they can get quite aggressive towards one another. Both females and males will display breeding rituals that include biting, mounting, and harrasment. But as a species just by itself they're awesome. Very active, outgoing and very intelligent. Have you considered Manouria at all? They're my favorite species and very very awesome.


----------



## SteveW (Sep 16, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Yeah all of very cool. Homes can be quite touchy though. Once they're eatablished (if WC) there quite easy. Elongated and forstens are both pretty cool species. If looking to breed either though in the future be warned they can get quite aggressive towards one another. Both females and males will display breeding rituals that include biting, mounting, and harrasment. But as a species just by itself they're awesome. Very active, outgoing and very intelligent. Have you considered Manouria at all? They're my favorite species and very very awesome.



Have a Mee and agreed, very cool. Started looking into elongated as something of a parallel species, but thought I'd open it up before deciding. Any of the above would be CB hatchlings. 
Thanks so much for your input.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 16, 2015)

Well your pretty good then with any of the above. Forstens are really cool to watch grow up. I've rAised quite a large number of them the past 2-3 years. Some are black, some are white, some are orange and yellow with black spots. They change so much physically as wy grow.


----------

